
Sexual harassment in Silicon Valley: have we reached a tipping point? - auggierose
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jul/09/silicon-valley-sexual-harassment-women-speak-up
======
mpweiher
Primarily about sexual harassment coming from the VC community, and to a
lesser extent the types of startups they fund, not SV in general. I think the
whole get-rich-quick and damn-the-rules mentality pretty much guarantees that
you will have this type of behavior.

For example, you work for Uber, whose basic business model is trying to get
away with law-breaking, and you are surprised that they're not the most
ethical bunch?

An important point is that this is really a more general problem with the
completely unchecked power of VCs, with the gender issues just fallout.

To me, the solution is to reign in that power, for example by relying less on
VC money and more on organic growth.

